# Electrical issue



## Psycho65 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello!
My son has a 1989 V6 truck with 4 X 4. He jumped a car to get it started. After that his truck runs great but has not instruments or lighting. I checked the fuse box, not one blown fuse. I had a relay checked and it was not registering so we replaced that but still no luck. The battery was new one month ago.
I know very little about electrical issues so please help if you can.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Psycho65 (Jun 20, 2014)

Going to test the power to the fuse box, all battery links, and going to pull every fuse and replace to see if we can find the issue. The only weird change is that there is now one lone light on the dash by the clock.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the fusible links (at the batt)


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you getting power to the headlight switch?


----------

